# Home page



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

If this is already in hand - apologies.

It might be an idea to change the home page now the new club is up and running. In the central box it states that membership of the TTOC is available at Â£14.95 and there is a monthly newsletter. To someone not in the know, finding out that it's Â£25 and a quarterly magazine might be a bit of a surprise.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Good call Chris! I guess we all missed this. I will ask Jae and see if he can change the wording.

Thanks


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

You're welcome - and that was a quick change!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We aim to please! ;D

But really the thanks should go to Jae. Cheers!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

No problemo


----------

